# Help With Bid



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

GOT A CALL TO PLOW AND SALT AND A SECOND ONE TO HAUL IT AWAY IF WE GET TO MUCH. dONT KNOW HOW TO CHARGE FOR HAULING IT AWAY PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

Gavins Lawncare said:


> GOT A CALL TO PLOW AND SALT AND A SECOND ONE TO HAUL IT AWAY IF WE GET TO MUCH. dONT KNOW HOW TO CHARGE FOR HAULING IT AWAY PLEASE HELP ME


what do you have for equipment?


----------



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

small bobocat and dump trailer


----------



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

anybody have a suggestion


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

I charge $145 per hour for the skid steer and $185 per dump truck.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't know if its any help or not but I have a contract set up with one of my accounts that when a snowbank gets to 10' in hight there is a charge of $2200 to remove. the lenght of the bank is about 150'.. Thats about $147 for a 10'X10' area 10' in hight.


----------

